
London’s Boris bikes cycle hire scheme has cost UK taxpayers nearly £200M - emilymainzer88
https://www.verdict.co.uk/londons-boris-bikes-scheme-has-cost-taxpayers-nearly-200m-foi-disclosure-reveals/
======
ggm
I used an analogous system in another city. I think it's a mistake to be
reductionist about the sunk costs when this represents an investment in
infrastructure with a longmlife, and boosts tourism. All public transport
systems have subsidies.

The competition is frankly a huge mistake. It's messy, it's wasteful, it's
competitors for the sake of market forces. Every benefit of the no dock model
has a counterweight downside.

I worked out that my decision to buy a home bike will take six years to pay
back with a daily commute. The new docking station within 100m of my home
turned on two months ago and is well patronized.

So yea, it's a huge dollar sum. I think it was a good investment and I do not
see dockless as a benefit.

